# Plow truck for sale - Mint condition 2011 GMC with BOSS



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

The bosses truck is up for sale. We live in an area that gets very little snow and this truck was only ever used to help out and tidy up and do my personal airplane hangar. In fact its the original cutting edge on the plow, excellent condition. No repairs or new parts.
The specs.
2011 GMC K1500 4x4 SLE Z71 package 
Less than 60 000 miles
Electronic 4x4, traction control, chrome package, power/heated mirrors, cruise air etc
Trailer tow package (hitch and controller), flex fuel
V8 5.6 automatic with the cylinders that shut down for fuel savings
Rear defrost, keyless entry, remote start, tinted windows
Z71 off road package
Garage door opener, blue tooth, on star, auto dim mirrors etc.
Tranny and oil coolers etc.
Chrome side step bars, gm bed liner, tonneau cover
Boss plow with the fancy electric quick hook up system and deflector (from Weingartz)
Plow has very little use and always kept indoors.
Truck was never used hard, always oil sprayed and kept inside
Truck had new tires last year (off road type, large and in mint shape)
Truck has just had full service and new upper and lower ball joints and front pads and rotor and an oil change. That is the only service work (other than the new tires, new battery and oil changes) the truck has ever had.
The truck has never had even a minor fender dent or even a shopping cart scratch. There are a few stone chips but no dents or damage of any kind. All glass if original and excellent.








































































The last couple pics show that I even kept the small quarter panel protective stickers they use for shipping on the truck. I take very good care of my vehicles and this will not disappoint. The vehicle was made in Michigan at Fort Wayne Assembly and the plow came from Weingartz in Utica Michigan. The truck is in Windsor Ontario. 1 mile north of Detroit Michigan. It can cross the border duty free no issue, but will need a new ownership from your dot, when you take in bill of sale and my ownership signed over. All the trade in trucks at local dealers are being shipped back to the US from Canada as our dollar has dropped so much. I will help ensure all is 100% in order for a very easy move. It is a very simple process, just google it.
Price is $25 000 US dollars complete. If you come look at truck and want it $500 cash deposit and the rest in cash or certified cheque/bank draft when you take possession of the truck. I have been in business over 30 years, not going anywhere and don't want any issues or headaches for you or me. If the truck does not sell with the plow at that price I will lower it or separate it but i believe that is an excellent value.

Contact me through here, or email [email protected] and we can talk further. Thanks for looking.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Man that thing looks clean. 

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks. It wont disappoint. Looks like I might have to get it dirty tonight.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok, not even one inquiry? How about $23 000.
Checked out autotrader etc and this is a great price for options, age and mileage and in amazing condition and the like new plow is free. You will not find a nicer, cleaner plow truck. Need it gone but think its a great deal.


----------

